# Mj news for 06/30/2015



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/30/nextupweedpagers/#.rqpa8z:t5KT






*Eaze Is Giving Out Medical Marijuana Cards Over The Phone*​





Marijuana delivery startup Eaze will now let you get a medical marijuana card via smartphone.

Rival service Meadow claims to Uber over a doctor (mine actually came on a skateboard), but seems to be the first dooby delivery startup able to hand out a legal cannabis card through EazeMD, its new video phone conference service.

You need to actually send a driver to deliver consumer goods, but theres no reason you should have to actually dispatch a doctor and it really just streamlines the process, founder Keith McCarty said.

Indeed, it does. California state law has traditionally required those wanting to get a state-issued cannabis card to travel to a designated clinic, pay $100 or more and then wait a few days for their card. EazeMD replaces that process with technology that finds the next available weed doctor from a third-party service.

EazeMD has also lowered the cost to $25 and reduced the time it takes to minutes so those without a marijuana card, but in need of medicine at, say, a friends house on Saturday night around 11, can dial up a selection of available doctors on EazeMD and start chatting.

EazeMD issues the new card electronically to the patients smartphone and then moves them to the Eaze platform where they can order and get medication delivered right to wherever they are in less than 15 minutes, according to McCarty.

Weed-as-a-service startups like Eaze, Meadow and more than half a dozen others that have popped up in the last year face numerous legal barriers to operation. Getting a card that fast doesnt seem legit.

Maybe it is? A spokesperson from the California Department of Health Medical Marijuana program wasnt sure about telehealth laws and state medical cards but did say hed heard of some dispensaries doing that. He referred me to the San Francisco Public Health Medical Marijuana Program, which issues the state cannabis cards for those living in San Francisco. Each county handles the marijuana I.D. cards, and this would be the place with answers.

Sadly that department is only open a couple of days a week for a few hours and even when you call during those hours it operates on a recording that referred me back to the California Department of Health Medical Marijuana program. Cuz California government bureaucracy.
Telehealth is accepted across 28 states and 23 states have made marijuana for medical reasons legal. Its accepted across the California Medical Board, McCarty assured me.

Telehealth is actually accepted in most states, but a total of 23 states, plus the District of Columbia allow the use of medical marijuana and 4 states have so far made it legal to toke up, with or without a license.

EazeMD seems to fall within the guidelines of telehealth, according to the Medical Board of Californias website, which states, There are no legal prohibitions to using technology in the practice of medicine, as long as the practice is done by a California licensed physician.

So theres that.

I called a few dispensaries to see if any of them used teleconferencing tech like Eaze. None of them did, and Chase over at The Apothecarium said that it was illegal for dispensaries to hook any doctor up with potential patients for a marijuana card recommendation. This is where delivery services come in.

They arent selling the weed so places like Eaze and Meadow, I think thats alright what they are doing, Chase said.

So Eaze seems to be unique in this quicker, easier approachfor now. Theres something to be said of being first to market, McCarty said.

Eaze has raised a total of $12.5 million from investors since launching in November 2014. It is using that money to expand to San Diego County, Orange County, and Los Angeles County today, along with the launch of EazeMD. So now those in Southern California can also get a medical marijuana card over the phone within minutes, too.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.oregonlive.com/marijuana/index.ssf/2015/06/recreational_pot_and_the_workp.html







*Recreational pot and the workplace: Q&A on Oregon's new marijuana law*​




July 1 is nearly upon us, the day Oregon's voter-approved recreational marijuana law starts taking effect.

If you're an employee, you may be wondering where your rights to smoke begin and end. Can you puff on the weekend and go to work Monday thinking you're on solid ground?

If you're an employer, you may be revisiting your right to test workers for the presence of marijuana. Have the legal requirements changed? Is there reason to be more or less lenient than before?

We asked two Portland attorneys with expertise in employment law to answer those and other questions about legal pot and the workplace.

Here are highlights from our conversations with Matthew C. Ellis, a solo practitioner who represents workers, and Karen O'Connor, a partner with Stoel Rives who represents employers. Responses have been edited for length and clarity.

Both lawyers will participate in a live chat with readers at 7 p.m. Wednesday. We invite you to join the conversation. Come back to OregonLive.com Wednesday morning for more details.

*Q. With respect to the use of recreational marijuana and the workplace, what if anything changes on July 1 for employers and workers?*

Ellis: Nothing changes on July 1 with regard to employee rights or even employer rights with regard to use of marijuana  other than there will be a lot of confusion and misunderstanding about what rights people do and do not have.

O'Connor: I don't think very much changes. The fact that someone can now legally use marijuana recreationally doesn't mean you can use it at work. It's not going to change anything about people's rights or privileges at work because, for most employees, they can't be under the influence of any substance while performing their job duties.

*Q. What's the most common question you get from clients on this topic?*

Ellis: "I'm disabled, I have a medical marijuana card and I'm consuming off-hours. Can the employer test me and fire me for off-hours use?" They absolutely can, even if you're using it to treat a disabling condition.

*Q. Is it fair to say employers have all the power in this situation?*

O'Connor: Yes, the employer has all the power. They can say I don't want employees to smoke marijuana. But the employer needs to look at whether they want to get into what their employees do off duty or not. Most employers don't want to go there. They only care about that intersection of what you're doing on your free time with what you're doing at work. You can't shotgun six beers and go in and be a welder.

I don't think employers are going to change their approach now that it's legal. The issue has not been about legality but about whether it influences your performance at work.

Ellis: Yes, they do. There's not a whole lot of leverage an employee has. What employers should be wary about is that people bring lawsuits because they feel disrespected. While the employer may have a lot of rights to test or terminate for use of marijuana, the chances of getting involved in litigation increase quite a bit if you don't have clear written policies about the use of marijuana.

*Q. What would it take to change the status quo?*

O'Connor: The stumbling block for both sides is the lack of scientific information or evidence (to determine intoxication). We have standards for literally every other controlled substance. With alcohol, we know what it means to be under the influence, based on blood-alcohol content. We don't have that information with marijuana. Unless and until we have it from the scientific community, I think it's in the employer's interest -- it's in all our best interests  to err on side of safety.

It's not just about the right of employees to do what they want on own time. We have to balance everyone's interests.

Ellis: We already have a statute in Oregon that prohibits the use of breath tests and psychological evaluations unless certain circumstances are met. The easiest thing to do is modify that statute so that the employer could not test for marijuana unless they had reasonable suspicion that the employee was under the influence at work.

The other thing that should happen is that Oregon disability law should be modified so that use of marijuana doesn't defer to federal law (which classifies marijuana as illegal), so an employee would have more protection with the use of medical marijuana and addiction to marijuana.

*Q. Under what circumstances can an employer conduct drug tests?*

O'Connor: Employers need to have an established practice and need to follow the policy. Employers can drug test everyone or just certain positions or just safety-sensitive positions. Some have zero tolerance policies. They don't want anyone using anything, although anything lawfully prescribed is not considered to be in violation of a drug workplace policy.

Ellis: There aren't any restrictions on drug testing for marijuana as long as it's applied across the board. If you have a policy that applies to all employees  whether random or based on reasonable suspicion  that is likely fine.

If an employer has a policy of testing people who have car accidents at work, whether they're at fault or not, it goes to the basic question: What rights do you have to use marijuana? Yes, they can terminate you for use of marijuana, even if it had nothing to do with the accident. We're still an employment-at-will state, meaning you can be fired for any reason as long as it is not an unlawful reason or a protected activity you engaged in. And as of now, use of marijuana is not a protected status. You just can't go jail for it or be fined for it.

*Q. What are the rules on pre-employment drug testing?*

Ellis: The rule is same as before. You can test someone for drug use after you've made an offer but can't do a pre-offer drug test.

*Q. On balance, do most employers have a strict or lenient drug policy? Is there a trend in either direction?*

O'Connor: It really depends on the industry they're in. Manufacturing is different from most office and workplace settings. In any safety-sensitive setting, employers tend to have strict policies intended to ensure and promote safety at work. The reality is that people who are under the influence at work in a manufacturing or industrial setting are disproportionately more likely to be hurt at work.

Other employers tend to have less restrictive policies. If you're in accounting, you're less likely to get hurt than someone in manufacturing  it goes with the territory. You'll find a looser policy where safety is not as much of a concern.

Ellis: Anyone who's working around drugs  law enforcement, for example, or nurses or medical assistants  will be subject to a strict policy. Any jobs involving safety or heavy machinery are likely to be subject to a strict policy. In everything else, it's all across the board. These kids working at startups tend to have lenient or no policies. So it really depends on the industry and the individual employer.

*Q. Safety concerns aside, why might some employers want to consider a less restrictive policy?*

Ellis: That's more a policy question than a legal question. What legalization has acknowledged on some level is that our fears about the harm of marijuana were overboard. The reality is the negative health effects of alcohol are far more significant than marijuana, so you would think an employer might want to loosen their drug policies as a practical matter. Employers aren't in the practice of looking over their employees' shoulders on the weekend. It's hard to see what purpose is served  unless it's a safety issue  to play the role of Big Brother with regard to use of marijuana.

O'Connor: In office settings, if they're not looking at whether you're drinking on weekends, they're not going to look at whether you're smoking pot on weekends. As a general proposition, there is much broader societal acceptance than there was 20 years ago. No question we're moving in that direction.

*Q. People often ask, isn't there a double standard when it comes to use of alcohol? If you consume off-duty and are able to work unimpaired, why shouldn't you be able to do the same with off-hours consumption of marijuana?*

Ellis: I agree there's a double standard. I've always been of the mind set that the impact of an employee using an excessive amount of alcohol over the weekend can have an adverse impact on performance during the week, which is not the same as with marijuana. You don't have people severely hung over from use of marijuana. But there's not a lot employees can do to protect themselves because they don't have a right to use marijuana.

O'Connor: Alcoholism is a protected disability under the Americans with Disabilities Act. Marijuana use is not because the employer does not have to accommodate an illegal drug.

Although alcoholism is a disability, the law is pretty clear that you don't have to accommodate someone's alcoholism in the workplace. What you have to accommodate is their need for treatment. If you say I need Thursday afternoons to attend AA meetings, the law says the employer must accommodate your need for treatment.

*Q. Final thoughts?*

O'Connor: It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Even when we passed medical marijuana laws, people thought it was going to change a lot. But it didn't. The issue for employers is not your drug of choice. Their concern is that you can be impaired. It doesn't matter if it's Vicodin, medical marijuana or alcohol. The question is if it affecting your ability to be safe at work.

Ellis: The area that needs to be developed more, ideally by the Oregon Legislature, is what rights do employers have to test for use of marijuana, now that it's legal, if somebody is abusing it off-duty. There are restrictions on how and when an employer can test for use of alcohol. Right now, there are no clear restrictions for marijuana. Since we've legalized marijuana so it would be similar to alcohol, it would make sense to have parity there.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/oregon-growers-forward-era-retail-marijuana-32132280







*Oregon Growers Look Forward to New Era of Retail Marijuana*​





On the third Thursday of each month, veteran medical marijuana growers and hopeful newbies gather in the old Williams Grange hall in a small rural Oregon valley long known for growing some of the best cannabis on the planet.

Since voters last fall made the state the fourth to make recreational marijuana legal, people have been flocking to the hall to get the latest update on lawmakers' progress on crafting rules for the new industry.

The entrepreneurs also share tips on how to produce happy and healthy marijuana plants.

"Why not come to the source to learn about growing?" says Gina Erdmann, director of the Oregon SunGrown Growers' Guild, as she lays out materials on the sign-in table outside the hall, now a community center.

While the pot law will go into effect Wednesday, it may pass without much fanfare in the state, which was the first to decriminalize small amounts of marijuana in 1973. Smoking it in public is illegal, but Portland police are discouraging residents from calling 911 to report smokers.

Adults will be allowed to possess and grow limited amounts of marijuana, but not to buy or sell it yet. It will be a few months to more than a year before it is legal to sell, and then only with a state permit.

In the old Williams Grange, expectations of pot prosperity drew about 75 people to the most recent growers' guild meeting, filling the hall. Many dropped $10 into a donation box.

Attorney Paul Loney told the gathering that if the Legislature authorizes medical marijuana growers to sell to dispensaries for retail sales starting Oct. 1, growers need to be sure they get a transfer form signed by the patient they grow for.

"There will be cops trolling Craigslist looking to set up people," Loney warned.

The Williams Valley was settled in the 1850s gold rush, and has seen eras of homesteading, timbering and dairy farming. Farms today grow herbs, vegetables, wine grapes, hay and cattle. The valley is home to about 2,000 people.

An analysis by The Associated Press in 2011 found that about 20 percent of residents held medical marijuana cards, the highest concentration of any zip code in Oregon.

The climate is ideal for growing cannabis, with long warm summers with little or no rain. The region is remote and rural, which attracted hippies looking for a little land in the 1970s who grew marijuana in secret gardens in the nearby hills.

After medical marijuana became legal in 1999, people brought their gardens home.

For years, medical marijuana laws did not allow growers to be paid for their labor. But the limits on plants and the amount a patient could possess left large surpluses, which some sold illegally. Police logs noted people from other states arrested with large amounts of pot in their trunks.

Just what the regulated retail cannabis industry in Oregon will look like continues to be a moving target. A bill would allow medical marijuana dispensaries to start selling small amounts to retail customers starting Oct. 1, with supplies coming from medical growers.

The Oregon Liquor Control Commission, which will oversee retail sales and production, plans to start taking applications from growers in January, so permits can be awarded in time for spring planting.

Permits for processors, wholesalers and retailers would roll out in succession, allowing retail sales to start late in 2016.

"It's really a hostile business environment. But things are improving," said Cedar Grey, the growers' guild president and a local homebuilder who along with his wife grow medical marijuana on a clearing in the pine and fir woods.

In Washington state, where recreational marijuana has been legal for two years, cashing in has proved more difficult than many expected, said Seattle attorney Christine Masse, who works with marijuana businesses and regulators.

"Some people thought this would be the next gold rush," she said. "On the whole, that has not been the case up here."

They face major economic obstacles, she said. Because marijuana is still prohibited federally, growers can't get bank loans, deposit their money, or claim tax deductions.

Seth Crawford, who teaches marijuana policy at Oregon State University, does not expect any surge in demand, which has been served comfortably by the black market for some 40 years, and medical marijuana since 1999.

Unless they can find some niche market, he expects many small growers, who typically sold about $7,500 worth of cannabis a year in 2012, to be eaten up by bigger organizations with more capital.

"We are moving from an era of small, backyard producers ... to a small number of enormous production farms," he wrote in an email. "There will be a lot of 'newcomers,' ranging from inexperienced to expert. Almost all of them will fail."

Despite the obstacles, the Legislature is trying to encourage the industry, both to strangle the black market and to help the state's economy.

State Rep. Carl Wilson, R-Grants Pass, campaigned against legalization last fall, but since serving on a legislative committee creating the laws to regulate it, has been converted to the idea that cannabis can be an effective medicinal.

He hopes a legal cannabis industry will help rural Oregon, which has struggled to find a replacement for the defunct timber industry.

"It is a legitimate product now," he said. "It is my interest to see it prosper, along with the medicinal."


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/politics/fir...with-the-marijuana-crowd-to-raise-funds/?_r=0






*Rand Paul Mixes With the Marijuana Crowd to Raise Funds*​





Rand Paul has been wooing young Republican voters with his clever campaign swag and his vows to make privacy a priority.

And today, he will court the marijuana crowd.

Mr. Paul is scheduled to hold a fund-raising reception at the Cannabis Business Summit meeting in Denver. Co-sponsored by the National Cannabis Industry Association, the senator will address issues including medical marijuana policy and banking regulations for marijuana-based businesses in states where it is legal.

Mr. Paul is already popular in the industry for co-sponsoring a bipartisan bill to make it easier for states to legalize medical marijuana. He has also promoted reducing criminal penalties for marijuana use.

This year, the Marijuana Policy Project gave his policies a grade of A-minus  the highest mark of any of the presidential candidates.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...veted-by-nfl-players-as-invaluable-painkiller






*Banned, but Bountiful: Marijuana Coveted by NFL Players as Invaluable Painkiller*​




Jamal Anderson was a talented NFL running back with a bruising style who rushed for over 5,000 yards while playing for the Atlanta Falcons. It was a more physical league during Anderson's time, and he retired in 2001 after an eight-year playing career. It was nastier. More punishing. More measures taken by players to ease the pain of playing in the sport. 

Anderson remembers the prevalent use of marijuana when he was in the game. It was used for enjoyment but also as treatment for the aches and bruises caused by professional football.

"When I played, 40 to 50 percent of the league used it," Anderson said recently.

Anderson stays in regular contact with players now, and he believes the number of NFL players who use marijuana has grown significantly since he was a Falcon. He's not alone. Current players say marijuana use in the sport is extensive, with many using the drug to deal with the ramifications of head trauma. One player said in an interview he believes smoking marijuana helped prevent him from attempting suicide.

"It's at least 60 percent now," Anderson said. "That's bare minimum. That's because players today don't believe in the stigma that older people associate with smoking it. To the younger guys in the league now, smoking weed is a normal thing, like having a beer. Plus, they know that smoking it helps them with the concussions."

Interviews over the course of the past month with 16 current players revealed an NFL world where players who have not failed an NFL drug test, and therefore aren't subjected to multiple tests, smoke weed weekly after games and occasionally after tough regular-season practices.

Some of these players said many of their teammates and opponents smoke marijuana three to four times a week, depending on the time of season and the physicality of practices and games.

None of the 16 players wanted to be identified, and by no means was this survey even close to scientific. But the results aren't hard to believe. Ten said at least 50 percent use regularly (regularly was defined as two to three times a week). Two said 10 percent, two said 70 percent and one refused to quantify but said "a s--tload." One player who said he does not use marijuana put the number of users at 10 to 15 percent. The other 15 players said they did smoke.

With approximately 1,700 players in the sport, even by the most conservative estimate of 10 percent, that is still 170 players who use pot. If the number is 50 percent or, as Anderson said, even 60 or higher, the number climbs above 850 players.

What's clear is that numerous players smoke weed. Some because they like it. Some because it helps them deal with the rigors of football. Some because they believe marijuana helps ease the crushing and kaleidoscopic effects of concussions. All of this is done right under the nose of the league.

The marijuana discussion in the NFL has become more important than ever. The NFL is in the midst of a concussion crisis in which science increasingly says concussive and subconcussive impacts can cause long-term brain trauma. The problem has become so concerning for players that two&#8212;linebacker Chris Borland and offensive tackle Anthony Davis&#8212;made the unprecedented move of retiring in their 20s in part due to concern about potential brain injuries.

Davis tweeted he will be back in "a year or so," but his original statement, per NFL.com, was clear on his motivations for putting a lucrative NFL career on pause at age 25:

*"After a few years of thought, I've decided it will be best for me to take a year or so away from the NFL. This will be a time for me to allow my Brain and Body a chance to heal. I know many won't understand my decision, that's ok.

I hope you too have the courage to live your life how you planned it when day dreaming to yourself growing up. Your Life is Your dream and you have the power to control that dream. I'm simply doing what's best for my body as well as my mental health at this time in my life."*

Jason Cole of Bleacher Report emphasized that, according to a source, concussions were the primary factor in Davis' decision.

The combination of this increasing concern with "Brain and Body" and the testimony from players and other interested parties about the healing effects of marijuana have put the drug in the spotlight. But don't expect the NFL to sanction its use, even under legalized circumstances, any time soon.

In the meantime, the league is not doing much to stop the smoking.

*Getting Around the Drug Testing*

How could so many players smoke marijuana and not get caught by the NFL, which tests for it?

The collective bargain agreement states that players not in the substance-abuse program due to a violation are subject to one test for substances of abuse, including marijuana, from April 20 through Aug. 9. But to save costs, one team union official explained, much of the testing is done during training camp because all of the players are in one place.

Then a player is not tested again until the following year. The only way that would change is if someone is stupid enough to smoke near, or during, that predictable testing window.

"You know when the test is," one player said, who is also a union official. "Once you pass it, you can do as much as you want all year."

This may explain why Aaron Hernandez was able to smoke so much marijuana, according to court testimony during his murder trial, per Ben Volin of the Boston Globe, and likely not get caught. A league source says Hernandez was not in Stage 1 of the testing program.

The players interviewed, as well as several assistant coaches, said they believe the NFL and union have a "wink-wink type deal," as one player put it, where both sides actually don't want tougher marijuana testing because they believe so many players would flunk tests. (The NFL and union deny any type of secret arrangement.)

"If you tested the players during the season every week," one assistant coach said, "we wouldn't be able to field a league. We'd have to merge with the CFL."

If a player is in the testing program, the system becomes almost impossible to beat. Any player who is caught is then subject to testing up to 10 times per month. 

*Players Speak of Medical Benefits*

Though not selected for that reason, 15 of the 16 players I surveyed said they smoke pot. All described using marijuana for medicinal purposes, while four said they also used it for recreational reasons. All 15 said they used pot after games to ease the soreness and injuries. They described smoking marijuana to calm the pain of sore ribs or a bruised thigh. None would say where they purchased the marijuana or how many ounces a week they smoke.

Players said they never smoked on the team's premises. One player described how after home games, his wife would always prepare the marijuana to smoke, and they'd smoke it together, often while watching Game of Thrones or Mad Men on DVR.

One player said marijuana ended what he described as a borderline drinking problem. Another said past chronic knee and shoulder issues were almost gone. Not a single player said he knew of players getting high during games (though over the years in speaking to players on the issue, I have heard tales of this happening).

Another player was asked to describe his routine on the days he blazed. The most physical day of the week for him was Wednesday practice. After practice he'd go home, walk up a flight of stairs, go into a room where he kept all of his football-related items (trophies, etc.), grab his bag of marijuana off a shelf, roll it, smoke it, watch television. Then he'd study tape and go to bed "pain-free." He did this same routine after games.

When speaking to players, they describe weed use the way others describe drinking a glass of wine with dinner. There is a matter-of-factness about it. There are no tales of abuse, only&#8212;and this is the best word to describe it&#8212;relief. Players view marijuana as a savior, as key to their survival in the sport as a good quarterback or smart head coach.

All players said over the past several seasons they used marijuana extensively after head trauma, namely concussions.

"Smoking allowed me to recover from my concussion faster and with a lot less side effects," one veteran linebacker said.

There is support outside of the NFL for the notion of marijuana helping with concussions. A Harvard emeritus professor of psychiatry, Lester Grinspoon, posted a letter on Vice recommending the NFL support the study of marijuana as a concussion antidote.

Google "marijuana and concussions" and you'll see plenty of marijuana proponents attesting to the drug's benefits to alleviate a concussion's symptoms and even permanent effects.

But the players I spoke with don't need scientific evidence in light of their personal experiences.

The veteran linebacker said that early in his career, when he'd get a concussion, he didn't use the drug. "One time I had a really bad concussion," he said. "The headaches went on for three days. I always tell people that I understood why some guys with head trauma want to take their own lives. It's miserable."

It was then, the player said, that an NFL team trainer asked him to use marijuana. The trainer told the player not to inform anyone on the team or tell anyone from the NFL. The player believes marijuana use extended his career and not only helped heal concussions faster but also may have helped him prevent a suicide attempt due to repetitive head trauma.



*Painkillers vs. Pot*

The elephant in the room is that players believe marijuana is safer than NFL-allowed painkiller drugs, which have potentially destructive side effects and can cause severe addiction. Prescribed anti-pain narcotics killed over 16,000 people in 2010 alone, according to the Centers for Disease Control, as noted by the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel's John Fauber.

Players interviewed said the pot debate is intertwined with the NFL's use of painkillers; you cannot effectively talk about one without mentioning the other.

If weed is indeed a safer alternative to painkilling medication, would the NFL ever drop its ban and allow players to use medical marijuana in states where it's legal? Particularly since retired NFL players report massive addiction problems with painkillers more common than the general population, according to a study cited in an ESPN article by John Barr.

"The short answer is no," one NFL owner said. "At least, not soon. No way."

The owner added, "Most owners view marijuana as a destructive drug. Many of us are behind the times when it comes to marijuana."

The owner would not comment on painkiller use, citing pending litigation, such as a suit hundreds of former players filed in May. The owner did say, however, something that is often repeated in private among players, coaches and management.

"I'm not sure you could field a league without the use of these [painkillers]," the owner said.

Former Saints player Scott Fujita said this in a 2013 interview with Patrick Hruby of Sports on Earth:

*"I've always been concerned about the use, overuse and in some cases, mismanagement and abuse of painkillers among us. Generally, I tried to avoid using painkillers if I could get by without them, because I was always concerned about creating a dependency or an addiction. But I've had to rely on drugs of some kind quite a bit throughout my career, whether it's Toradol, other NSAIDs, Vicodin, Percocet. And even though I would consider my use much less than that of many others, I still feel like I've put way too many harmful materials in my body to play this game."*

Anderson said that a number of players from the time he played are addicted to pain pills. "Not a few guys," he said. "A lot of guys."

"I don't know how an NFL doctor or trainer tells a player, especially a rookie, 'Don't smoke weed but take these pain pills,'" Anderson said. "It makes no sense."

*Policy Change Would Be Slow*

Commissioner Roger Goodell has said the league would follow the science when it came to marijuana and the NFL.

"I'm not a medical expert. We will obviously follow signs. We will follow medicine and if they determine this could be a proper usage in any context, we will consider that," Goodell said in January 2014. "Our medical experts are not saying that right now."

The problem is, almost no one believes the NFL will allow use of the drug medicinally anytime soon. The belief is the league will continue to prohibit use of the drug through this collective bargaining agreement, which runs through 2021. If the two sides wanted, they could agree to strike the marijuana testing policy before the end of the agreement. But you would see Goodell smoking a blunt before that happened.

One former longtime team executive said that "ownership as currently constituted will not allow marijuana use...this group won't allow it.

"I believe that players should be able to use it for pain management. Would you rather a loved one smoke a joint, or pop tremendously addictive, strong narcotics? It's silly&#8212;we'll give you Toradol, etc., but not dope&#8212;no, not dope, that's a drug. Dumb....

"The problem, of course, is that it's illegal in most states&#8212;so although I think that players should be able to use it, saying 'OK' would be condoning the breaking of the law in most states. So, instead, the league would probably just have to look away."

(Medicinal use of marijuana is legal in 23 states, according to this interactive guide on CNN.com. One player imagined an NFL world where pot was OK in certain states: There would be dozens, if not hundreds of players, who would pool their resources and rent vans or corporate aircraft to fly midweek to the cooperating states.)

Said one veteran player: "It took [the NFL] four months to decide if someone took air out of a football. Could you imagine how long it would take to figure out a way to allow medical weed?"

Various NFL sources say one necessary step would be a transition in team ownership. That group would have to get younger, with more owners who either used marijuana or aren't offended by it. But ownership rarely changes hands rapidly, even from owner to offspring.

There are some owners and coaches who would seem to have no issue with marijuana use in football. In 2012, Texans owner Bob McNair said, according to Tania Ganguli of the Houston Chronicle, that there were three types of players he would not tolerate on the Texans: "someone who abuses women, someone who is a habitual user of drugs and someone who rebels against authority," Ganguli wrote.

Then McNair elaborated on the drug comment: "The second thing is if there's been substance-abuse," he said. "That can become a habit, and they might bring that habit with them. I'm not talking about someone who smoked marijuana. I'm talking about a persistent user of drugs. We take them off the list."

The marijuana comment could be seen as McNair endorsing its usage in the sport. McNair hasn't since spoken publicly on that topic.

Seahawks coach Pete Carroll in 2014, after Goodell's comments, agreed with the commissioner that the science should be followed, but he seemed also to be saying medical marijuana is fair game for consideration as an allowable drug.

"I would say that we have to explore and find ways to make our game a better game and take care of our players in whatever way possible," Carroll said in a news conference , as ESPN.com's Dan Graziano reported. "Regardless of what other stigmas might be involved, we have to do this because the world of medicine is doing this."

Figures like McNair and Carroll seem to be in the minority, at least publicly. No other owner, in particular, has given even a pseudo-endorsement of the drug's usage.

*The NFL's Official Stance*

The NFL, in response to my reporting for this story, released a statement to Bleacher Report. It read in part:

"On the issue of medical marijuana, the medical advisors to our drug program tell us that there is no need for medical marijuana to be prescribed to an NFL player."

The league added several other points:

&#8226; Non-medical marijuana usage is a violation of federal law in every state other than Washington and Colorado.

&#8226; After the referendum in those two states, the NFL Players Association sent a memo to remind the players that it's illegal and prohibited under our policy.

&#8226; The NFL has relied on experts on substance-abuse disorders and addiction and has asked them to make recommendations, and to date they haven't recommended any change.

&#8226; There are other medications doctors can use for effective treatment of pain.

&#8226; If the science shows it, and there is a rigorous process in place to determine that the only drug that could help is medical marijuana, then we would consider allowing it in necessary cases.

Meanwhile, Pot Nation in the NFL goes on.

Former Denver tight end Nate Jackson, who played on the team from 2003 to 2008, spoke on the record about players' marijuana use and the league's knowledge of it.

"They're aware that probably over half of their players smoke weed," Jackson said of the NFL in a report by Arnie Stapleton of the Associated Press (via Huffington Post). "[Players have] been doing it since they were teenagers. The fact that they've been doing it that whole time and still made it to the NFL and are able to satisfy the demands of very, very strict employers on a daily basis means that their marijuana use is in check. Marijuana is not a problem in their lives."

Jackson said in the Sports on Earth article by Hruby:

*"There were times I had to take a little bit of pain pills. I always had some remaining in bottle. Never refilled a prescription or had to ask for more. In the back of my mind, I knew they were bad for me. But you'd see some guys popping a lot of pills as part of their normal, daily routine. Some guys were ordering big bottles of them. It's a big problem. These guys are set up for a lifetime of addiction. I have non-football player friends dealing with opioid addictions. One is still in denial and one is just coming out of it. It's really, really serious s---."*

He also said, in the AP report: "I feel like I exited the game with my mind intact. And I credit that to marijuana in a lot of ways and not getting hooked on these pain pills that are recklessly distributed in the league when a guy gets an injury. ... It kept my brain clean."

"The NFL might as well allow players to smoke it," Anderson told Bleacher Report. "It's better for them. But also because players are smoking it anyway, with or without the league's permission."


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/30/us/state-marijuana-laws-complicate-federal-job-recruitment.html






*State Marijuana Laws Complicate Federal Job Recruitment*​





WASHINGTON  For all the aspiring and current spies, diplomats and F.B.I. agents living in states that have liberalized marijuana laws, the federal government has a stern warning: Put down the bong, throw out the vaporizer and lose the rolling papers.

It may now be legal in Colorado, in Washington State and elsewhere to possess and smoke marijuana, but federal laws outlawing its use  and rules that make it a firing offense for government workers  have remained rigid. As a result, recruiters for federal agencies are arriving on university campuses in those states with the sobering message that marijuana use will not be tolerated.

So members of a new generation are getting an early lesson in what their predecessors have done for as long as there have been espionage, diplomacy and bureaucracy. They are lying and stalling when necessary to avoid, in the case of the newcomers, failing a drug test.

As any regular marijuana smoker will tell you, it usually takes about two weeks for evidence of marijuana use to disappear from urine, a urine sample being the method by which drug use ordinarily is tested.

Delaying something is part of what a good diplomat is supposed to know how to do, said John, a young American diplomat who lives in Washington, D.C., where marijuana use became legal this year. If you cant put off a test for two weeks, I mean, come on. He spoke on the condition that only his first name be used in an effort to avoid losing his job.

Government officials who have gotten high are hardly rare, and the long list of elected officials who have admitted to past use of marijuana  and other substances  starts with President Obama, who wrote that he had used both marijuana and cocaine. But there is a widening chasm between what voters are willing to tolerate and what federal agencies allow, leaving men and women who are trying to build careers in government with a choice between honesty and their ambitions.

The C.I.A. requires that its job candidates be generally drug free for at least a year, and asks potential hires about past use, according to Lyssa Asbill, an agency spokeswoman. But how much past use constitutes too much is not clear.

The F.B.I. has even tougher standards. The bureau insists that recruits refrain from marijuana use for at least three years before hire.

Yet even the director of the F.B.I., James B. Comey, acknowledged last year that his agencys rule could hurt recruitment, although no federal agency has yet offered specific numbers or other evidence that they are having trouble filling jobs. I have to hire a great work force to compete with those cybercriminals, and some of those kids want to smoke weed on the way to the interview, he said at a conference on white collar crime in May 2014.

Some members of Congress were not amused by Mr. Comeys suggestion that the F.B.I. needed to ease its drug standards, and he soon made it clear that the bureau had no plans to radically revamp its policies on marijuana use.

Spy agencies have seen no discernible impact in recruitment as a result of the changes in state marijuana laws, said Joel Melstad, a spokesman for the Office of the Director of National Intelligence.

Across the rest of government, standards vary for drug testing and for how much past use is permissible.

Law enforcement jobs, unsurprisingly, tend to be the toughest. There are also less obvious government employers that insist on testing hires before they start, such as the Environmental Protection Agency. A posting for an associate director for ecology at the agency on the USAjobs.gov website said that pre-employment drug testing is required.

But the National Park Service, in a posting for a science education coordinator, might as well say marijuana smokers are welcome. The announcement states outright: This is not a drug-tested position.

Katherine Archuleta, the director of the Office of Personnel Management, which has oversight over the federal bureaucracy, sent a governmentwide memorandum in late May reminding employees that even though several states and the District of Columbia have decriminalized marijuana, federal law on marijuana use remains unchanged.

Drug involvement can raise questions about an individuals reliability, judgment and trustworthiness or ability or willingness to comply with laws, rules and regulations, Ms. Archuleta said in the memorandum.

The State Department does not test people before they are hired, and it has no time period for which applicants must be drug free before joining its ranks.

Viewed that way, the State Departments rules may seem relatively permissive. Marijuana smokers like John, who was among a small number of State Department employees who were selected for testing, get 30 days to submit to a drug screen.

That was plenty of time, John said. I made sure to give myself 18 or 19 days, and then I did it. Once they have started working, federal employees are supposed to grow only basil and oregano in their gardens, while their neighbors in Washington are allowed to cultivate marijuana.

Based on interviews with a handful of federal workers living here, Johns marijuana-smoking story is not unique. One recent federal hire with a security clearance said he and many of his friends believed that the government was basically asking them to lie when applying for jobs. The hire, a university graduate from a Western state with liberal marijuana laws, was adamant that neither his name nor the agency where he was about to start working appear in print.

Another State Department official, who joined the diplomatic corps a few years ago, said he had decided to grow a few marijuana plants in his backyard. He had tried to grow his own in college, but his landlord spotted the plants and quickly halted the project, saying it was illegal.

Now, the official owns his home here in Washington, where it is legal to grow up to six plants. If discovered, he said, he would claim that the plants belonged to his wife, who does not work for the government.

But he was not eager to test that excuse. He asked not to be identified, and added: I dont think Im going to be having my boss over for a cookout.

Mr. Obama, who wrote in his 1995 memoir, Dreams From My Father, that he had frequently used drugs during his youth, is not alone. Former Gov. Jeb Bush of Florida and Senator Ted Cruz of Texas, two Republicans who hope to become president, have admitted they smoked marijuana in the past.

Mr. Bush said he smoked marijuana while he was a student at Andover, adding it was pretty common there. Mr. Cruz said through a campaign spokesman that he had smoked marijuana in the past but regretted doing so.

The spokesman said Mr. Cruz had foolishly experimented.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://fox43.com/2015/06/30/new-medical-cannabis-legislation-introduced/





*(Pennsylvania) New Medical Cannabis Legislation introduced*​




ARRISBURG, Pa.  House Judiciary Committee Majority Chairman Ron Marsico (R-Dauphin), Rep. Mike Regan (R-York/Cumberland) and Rep. Sheryl Delozier (R-Cumberland) are pleased to introduce legislation that would permit the use of medical cannabis in Pennsylvania in a controlled fashion.

All three prime sponsors of this bill, myself included, are extremely passionate about this issue and wanted to share the responsibility that sponsoring this bill carries. I am confident that together, we can not only garner support for the legislation but also be available to discuss it with other members and answer any questions they may have, said Marsico.

House Bill 1432 would permit the use of medical cannabis within the Commonwealth. Based on information learned during the committees hearings and statutes enacted in other states, this legislation would:

 Establish a medical cannabis program to be administered by the Department of Drug and Alcohol Programs.

 Permit a doctor of medicine or doctor of osteopathy to certify that a patient may use medical cannabis if they are suffering from a serious medical condition. A serious medical condition includes cancer, HIV/AIDS, amyotrophic lateral sclerosis, Parkinsons disease, multiple sclerosis, damage to the nervous tissue of the spinal cord, epilepsy, inflammatory bowel disease, neuropathies and Huntingtons disease.

 Authorize the department to issue counterfeit-proof identification cards to patients and caregivers who may then go to a dispensary owned by a medical cannabis organization to obtain medical cannabis.

 Authorize the department to register as many as five medical cannabis organizations. A medical cannabis organization will grow, process, distribute and sell medical cannabis. Each medical cannabis organization may operate no more than four dispensaries, which are to be wholly owned and operated by the medical cannabis organization. The dispensaries must be geographically disbursed throughout the Commonwealth.

 Establish an excise tax to apply to the sale of medical cannabis, to be paid by medical cannabis organizations. The tax may not be passed onto the patient or caregiver.

 Provide that all fees and taxes be deposited into a Medical Cannabis Program Fund established in the State Treasury. The fund will pay the cost of running the program, as well as for medical research related to the safety and use of medical cannabis. It will also provide grants to district attorneys offices, municipal police departments and the Pennsylvania State Police through the Pennsylvania Commission on Crime and Delinquency and pay for drug and alcohol abuse programs within the Commonwealth.

 Establish criminal penalties for diversion of medical cannabis, the falsification of identification cards and the adulteration of medical cannabis.

 Clarify that no patient, caregiver, medical cannabis organization, or practitioner shall be subject to arrest or penalty or denied any right or privilege for lawful use of medical cannabis.

 Allow medical cannabis to be administered through vaporization or in oil or pill form. Smoking and edibles will be prohibited. Strict limits and testing requirements will apply to the amounts of tetrahydrocannabinol and cannabidiol, which must be disclosed through plain labeling of medical cannabis products. The bill provides a process for the recall of defective or inaccurately labeled medical cannabis.

 Require medical cannabis organizations to adopt and maintain security, tracking, recording-keeping and surveillance systems related to medical cannabis. It also requires real-time inventory tracking from seed-to-sale.

 Charge the department with the responsibility of providing a written report every two years describing the implementation of the act, an assessment of the benefits and risks to patients receiving medical cannabis, and any recommendations for amendments to the law.

As a mother, I cannot even imagine the anguish of watching one of my children suffer from a debilitating and painful disease such as MS or cancer and being powerless to help them. Imagine a doctor telling a mother that their child could get relief from their pain with medical cannabis, but they cant because they live in Pennsylvania, said Delozier.

This legislation is a different approach than what has been offered so far in Pennsylvania. We know that not everyone will be pleased with this approach. It will be too narrow for some, and too expansive for others. But we feel that this measure allows us to build a real consensus in the legislature and start a medical cannabis program in Pennsylvania. If successfully implemented, the program can be expanded or contracted in the future, to adjust for changing medical knowledge and public comfort in allowing safe medical cannabis access, said Marsico. We believe that Senate Bill 3, while motivated by genuine compassion, is not satisfactory legislation for some and does not go far enough towards implementing a responsible, narrow, regulated piece of legislation that allows the medical use of medical cannabis while taking special precautions against abuse or diversion of cannabis for non-medical purposes.

This legislation truly provides a good middle ground and is truly compromise legislation. We believe it will allow us to safely implement the use of medical cannabis in this state. The language has been carefully drafted to ensure smooth implementation and reach our goal of helping those who so desperately need it.

I believe that it is imperative that we pass legislation which allows for the use of medical cannabis in Pennsylvania. It is important that we show compassion to those who suffer from a number of illnesses. Doctors should have access to all medicines available, which may help relieve debilitating sickness and pain, said Regan.

House Bill 1432 has not yet been assigned to a committee.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ew-york-succeeds-on-all-levels-300106935.html







*(New York) Cannabis World Congress & Business Exposition in New York Succeeds on All Levels*​




PARAMUS, N.J., June 30, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- The Cannabis World Congress & Business Exposition (CWCBExpo) attracted more than 2,500 business professionals and garnered major media attention at its recently concluded 2nd Annual event June 17-19, 2015 at the Javits Center in New York.  The leading event for the legalized and medical marijuana industry, sponsored by the International Cannabis Association, was 3-days of non-stop business building, education, networking and serious media coverage that included CBS, CNBC, Forbes,  NBC, New York Times, Getty Images, TheStreet.com, WNYC, The Sydney Morning Herald, and  200 media members in attendance.

"Exhibiting at the Cannabis World Congress in New York has been a solid investment in time and energy for us.  As a design-manufacturer of plant growth rooms for cannabis, we had been seeking an event like this on the East Coast to amplify our message about the value of turnkey controlled environments as an alternative to traditional methods of building a commercial facility.  We've had significant conversations and expect follow-up with several exciting companies," said Michael Robbie, Director, Marketing, CONVIRON.

Attendees from CWCBExpo came from all over the country with international attendees from Canada, Puerto Rico, Europe, Israel and other parts of the world.  The majority of the attendees came from the tristate area and the Eastern seaboard--from Maine to Florida.  All business segments were represented including entrepreneurs, venture capitalists, agricultural experts, medical professionals, consultants and service providers including lawyers, realtors and accountants.      

CWCBExpo in NY opened with a heavily attended workshop on "Cannabis Careers" and two six-hour pre-certification classes on "How to Open a Cannabis Business;" and  "Doctor & Health Care Providers Conference on Medical Marijuana."

A rousing Keynote Address from Ethan Nadelmann, of the Drug Policy Alliance, inspired attendees about the need for drug reform and a safe and responsible marijuana industry.   The first ever cannabis investment conference was conducted by Viridian Capital Advisors, entitled:  "Investing in the Emerging Cannabis Industry While Managing Risks."  The educational agenda also included 40 sessions on June 18-19, which received high marks from conference attendees. 

The bustling exhibitor floor featured a diverse range of innovative products and services needed to succeed in the cannabis business including greenhouses from GrowCo, cannabis oil extraction hardware, machinery; marijuana vaporizer designers, bud-friendly fertilizers, money management kiosks, indoor growing equipment, air-tight jars, packaging, and vacuum sealers.  Cannabis-centric businesses were also showcased including inventory software, diagnostic tools, lab testing, and industry associations and publications. 

"Savvy entrepreneurs, service providers, investors and the media, from across the country and around the world attended CWCBExpo in New York to find out how to succeed in the cannabis industry and they were not disappointed.  Attendees and exhibitors are already buzzing about Los Angeles and we are looking forward to another great event, September 16-18 at the LA Convention Center," said Dan Humiston, President, International Cannabis Association.

The 3rd Annual CWCBExpo in New York will return to the Javits Center, June 15-17, in 2016, with strong re-bookings for exhibit space.  For more information on sponsoring or exhibiting at CWCBExpo events in Los Angeles and New York visit www.cwcbexpo.com or contact, Christine Ianuzzi, at email: [email protected] and phone: 201-881-1602.

*About International Cannabis Association*

The International Cannabis Association (ICA) provides the resources necessary for professionals to succeed in the cannabis industry. Whether considering starting a cannabis business, taking an existing cannabis business to the next level or expanding service to support the cannabis industry, the ICA is here to help.  By offering educational conferences and networking events, the International Cannabis Association brings together experts from across the cannabis industry as well as individuals simply interested in getting started.  As the cannabis industry's business-to-business association, the ICA is the professional's source for timely, entrepreneurial and high-quality information.  For more information visit www.internationalcannabisassociation.com

*About Cannabis World Congress & Business Expositions (CWCBExpo)*

The Cannabis World Congress & Business Expositions (CWCBExpo) are produced by Leading Edge Expositions in partnership with the International Cannabis Association (ICA).   The events are the leading professional forums for dispensary owners, growers, suppliers, investors, medical professionals, government regulators, legal counsel, and entrepreneurs looking to achieve business success and identify new areas of growth in this dynamic industry.  In 2015, CWCBExpo took place June 17-19, at the Javits Convention Center in New York, and the CWCBExpo Fall will be held September 16-18, at the Los Angeles Convention Center in Los Angeles, CA.  To learn more about the CWCBExpos go to www.cwcbexpo.com.  Connect on Twitter/CWCBExpo and Facebook/CWCBExpo.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.theweedblog.com/day-one-recap-of-the-2015-cannabis-business-summit/






*(Colorado) Day One Recap Of The 2015 Cannabis Business Summit*​




Day One of the National Cannabis Industry Associations (NCIA) 2nd Annual National Business Summit has begun in Denver, Colorado.

With the cannabis industry now being dubbed as the fastest growing industry in the United States, the race is on for entrepreneurs and investors to carve our their slice of the market.

Its not just hedge fund managers and corporate CEOs who are getting in on the action. It seems that everyone and their Auntie is getting into the cannabis industry these days.

With marijuana now a topic of national attention, entrepreneurs are looking for a way to differentiate themselves from the rapidly crowding field. For those who want to get a leg up on the cannabis competition, it is imperative that you attend an event like the #CannaBizSummit that NCIA is putting on this week.

Day One kicked off with four different workshops covering various aspects of this burgeoning market:

- Workshop A: Growing a National Brand
- Workshop B: Complete Cultivation System Design Process
- Workshop C: Bricks & Mortar- Marijuana Real Estate
- Workshop D: Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design and Security System Compliance

I attended Workshop A which featured former SSDP Executive Director and current Managing Partner at 4Front Ventures, Kris Krane as well as Executive Director of Women Grow Jazmin Hupp, They were joined on stage by three outstanding California based lawyers Shabnam Malek (Brand & Branch LLP), Dawn Newton (Donahue Fitzgerald LLP), and Mary Shapiro (Mary L. Shapiro Law, PC) who moderated the workshop.

All five imparted invaluable information for someone looking to start up in the cannabis industry. Hupp spoke of the need to understand your customer base, and to stand out as a brand. She advised that dispensary owners should be keeping track of as much data as they can about their customers and their habits, including interviewing your 100 top customers.

Malek and Newton presented in tandem about all of the legal aspects of owning a cannabis brand and protecting your brands intellectual property. They began their presentation by going over a few important legal definitions, including the differences between trademarks, patents, copyrights, and how you go about obtaining them. They also covered how businesses are able to license the use of their brand or technologies, and how to franchise your concept, along with much more.

Krane dovetailed the legal discussion with a series of tips about how to be able to take your cannabis business national. He touched on the pros and cons of working with local partners versus trying to get awarded licenses on your own in the various states. He focused a lot on the need for due diligence when trying to take a brand national. From thoroughly vetting your potential partners and investors, to hiring a professional application writer to help in drafting an application that the state is going to view favorable. Krane also mentioned the need to hire a local lobbyist who can help navigate the various local agencies and gain local support.

As someone who has been around the marijuana reform movement and industry since 2011, Ive been to a lot of conferencesbut this is by far the best. There were so many informational slides from the presenters, with a lot of actionable intel. As I looked around the room I could see lots of people scribbling and typing notes, and the format of the workshop allowed for audience members to ask questions when they needed points of clarification.

At the time of writing this blog there are four afternoon workshops in progress, covering topics such as risk management, employment law, marketing and branding, and sustainable approaches to commercial cannabis cultivation. After the afternoon workshops there will be about an hour until CanopyBoulder Demo Day begins.

CanopyBoulder will be presenting their Spring 2015 Class of startups. Each of the ten startups will be presenting their concepts that they developed while taking part in a grueling three-month business boot camp. Among the startups are Leaf, a smart-phone-controlled home grow for consumers; a cannabis-centric womens lifestyle brand called The Herbalista Set, and Stash Logix a stash bag looking to enhance security for the cannabis consumer.

Day One has certainly been packed with information, with the second and third days scheduled to be just as informative. Day Two will be a little more political as the day will be started off by a speech from Colorado Congresswoman Diana DeGette and the keynote speaker atTuesdays luncheon will be Congressman Dana Rohrabacher. Day Two will also be the first time that a Presidential candidate has tried to court the marijuana industry for donations, with Rand Paul scheduled to hold a private VIP reception during the #CannaBizSummit tomorrow at 1:30pm.

There is no doubt that the center of the marijuana universe is at the Colorado Convention Center this weekend. If you are someone looking to get your foot in the door, get out to the next NCIA event you can. If you are near Denver and want to check out this weeks event for yourself, you can still register online or on-site. The information and networking that one has access to at this event is well worth the price of admission.

For those who cant make it, feel free to follow @TheWeedBlog on Twitter, Snapchat and Periscope, and @TheWeedBlogDotCom on Instagram. Well be live tweeting with the hashtag #CannaBizSummit


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2015)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-cannabis-labs-compelling-investments-130000266.html






*Why Cannabis Labs Make for Compelling Investments*​





SEATTLE, WA / ACCESSWIRE / June 30, 2015 / Marijuana lab testing revenue could reach $850 million by 2020, according to a new report by GreenWave Advisors, an independent investment research and advisory firm serving the burgeoning cannabis industry. Driven by state-mandated cannabis testing requirements, investors may want to take a closer look at the lab testing segment of the industry as a potential investment opportunity.

According to the report from GreenWave Advisors:

"As individual states debate the efficacy of current legislative statutes or contemplate initial legalization referendums, lab testing requirements of cannabis products has become an increasing subject of concern and attention. Although the current governing statutes regarding legalized marijuana uses vary in great degrees from state to state, one common theme that has emerged is the increased awareness on the part of legislators and health officials, as well as cultivators and laboratories, of the critical importance of product testing and quality assurance."

Cannabis testing is a relatively new phenomenon. In fact, Colorado had no protocols in place when the state first legalized marijuana. The program was only established about a year ago when a series of overdoses on edibles made the news. Similarly, Washington State didn't introduce its cannabis testing requirements until 2013 when recreational cannabis became legal, even though medical cannabis had been used since 1998.

DigiPath Inc. (DIGP) is one of the few publicly traded cannabis laboratories. With one of just two labs in Nevada, the company has already signed an agreement with a dispensary (Euphoria Wellness) to test for unsafe levels of contaminants like heavy metals, microbes, mycotoxins, pesticides, and solvents that can exacerbate health issues. Unfortunately, these dangerous chemicals have been commonplace in cannabis nationwide.

With over 400 medicinal compounds found in the cannabis plant, it's no wonder that so many states are requiring lab testing as a critical step in the seed-to-sale process. Only eight states of the 23 that have permitted medical marijuana require testing now, but five additional states are exploring testing legislation and that number is likely to expand moving forward as more states approve the drug and realize the potential hazards that exist.

In a recent article from Smithsonian.com, Andy LaFrate of Charas Scientific, who operates one of only eight labs in Colorado said, "It's pretty startling just how dirty a lot of this stuff is... There's a stereotype, a hippy kind of mentality, that leads people to assume that growers are using natural cultivation methods and growing organically... That's not necessarily the case."

For investors, cannabis laboratories represent an opportunity to capitalize on a growing sector without all of the regulatory red tape or risk associated with "pure" marijuana plays. Unlike Cannabis Science Inc. (CBIS), which is exploring clinical compounds, Mcig Inc. (MCIG), which focuses on vaporizer products, or MedBox Inc. (MDBX), which focuses on dispensary machines, DigiPath is well-positioned to meet an immediate regulator-driven demand for testing services.

A company like DigiPath Inc. (DIGP) is well suited to take advantage of this growing industry with their existing lab, trusted scientific team, and experienced management professionals.

To learn more about DigiPath Inc. please visit their website at http://www.digipath.com.

Or visit CannabisFN's profile at http://www.cannabisfn.com/mdc/digipath-inc/. To learn more about Digipath Labs, please visit, http://www.digipathlabs.com.

*Legal Disclaimer:*

Except for the historical information presented herein, matters discussed in this article contain forward-looking statements that are subject to certain risks and uncertainties that could cause actual results to differ materially from any future results, performance or achievements expressed or implied by such statements. Important factors that could cause these differences include, but are not limited to, the demand for the company's services and the company's ability to execute its business plan. Emerging Growth LLC dba TDM Financial, which owns CannabisFN, is not registered with any financial or securities regulatory authority, and does not provide nor claim to provide investment advice or recommendations to readers of this release. Emerging Growth LLC dba TDM Financial, which owns CannabisFN, may from time to time have a position in the securities mentioned herein and may increase or decrease such positions without notice. For making specific investment decisions, readers should seek their own advice. Emerging Growth LLC dba TDM Financial, which owns CannabisFN, has been compensated for its services in the form of cash and equity securities by DigiPath. For full disclosure please visit: http://www.cannabisfn.com/legal-disclaimer/.

*SOURCE:* Cannabis Financial Network


----------

